# Check Out This Product...might Try It



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone PNW peeps familiar with it??

My link


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nope. I am a simple green fan..!!!!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

I've not heard of it but after looking on the web it looks good. I could not find many consumer reviews-one hesitation. I'm not sure what the base or formula is but I was surprised that all my new Outback literature specified NO citrus based cleaners are to be used in cleaning the rig! I love the lemon/ orange cleaners... Will have to switch to something like Simple Green or the natural cleaners.

If you try this cleaner I would love o hear how it performs. 

S


----------

